# [firefox] les fenêtre ne s'ouvrent plus

## julienm

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai depuis qques temps deux problèmes avec mon firefox.

Le premier concerne les extentions qui ne se chargent pas à chaque fois. Je dosi alors re-démarrer firefox pour qu'elles apparaissent.

Le deuxième, qui est le plus important est que lorsque je clique sur un lien qui doit m'ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre (différent des pop-up), rien ne se passe. Ce sont des liens de type java-script ou des liens normaux mais demandant a être ouvert dans une autre fenêtre.

J'ai fait quelques test avec epiphany et je ne rencontre aucun de ces problèmes.

Une idée ?

Julien

----------

## sireyessire

 *julienm wrote:*   

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai depuis qques temps deux problèmes avec mon firefox.
> 
> Le premier concerne les extentions qui ne se chargent pas à chaque fois. Je dosi alors re-démarrer firefox pour qu'elles apparaissent.
> ...

 

tu utilises quel firefox et sur quel architecture?

----------

## pijalu

 *julienm wrote:*   

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai depuis qques temps deux problèmes avec mon firefox.
> 
> Le premier concerne les extentions qui ne se chargent pas à chaque fois. Je dosi alors re-démarrer firefox pour qu'elles apparaissent.
> ...

 

60 contre 1 que tu as une extension qui deconne... le plus simple est de toutes les desactiver et les reactiver une a une.... (je sais, c lourds)

----------

## julienm

C'est ce que je me aussi, mais y a-t-il moyen de les désactiver sans les désinstaller.

----------

## pijalu

 *julienm wrote:*   

> C'est ce que je me aussi, mais y a-t-il moyen de les désactiver sans les désinstaller.

 

Yap,

Dans Tools/ext , click droit sur l'extension et choisi 'disable' 

(le seul truc c'est que tu dois redemarer pour qu'elle soit desactivée... ==> tu les desactives toute et tu relances (verif via  ps que firefox ne tourne plus, tu peux avoir une extension qui le garde en memoire...)

Et tu verif, et ajoutant au fur et a mesure les ext...

----------

